# Phase identification



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

some use purple because they insist orange is for highleg deltas only Dog ~CS~


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

WIREDOG said:


> Doing a job adding a new panel board in an existing building. The building color code for 277/480 is BOY and to make room for the new panel we had to move an existing panel. After opening the old panel I see that another contractor who is remodeling the floor has pulled all their branch circuits PBY which is the new color code in our jurisdiction since the mid 80s. My feeling is the old color code should be used. Any thoughts on which one takes priority? This building is 22 stories and I find it hard to believe the inspector would have us change the phase marking through the


 This is from Amendment 10-52
"
Informational Note 3: In existing installations where modifications to the
electrical system are required, and there is an established system of colors for
ungrounded conductors, the existing color coding system may continue to be​used."


----------

